
SEC insider trading trial against Mark Cuban set to begin - Yahoo Finance - jrs235
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/sec-insider-trading-trial-against-110310830.html
======
jrs235
"Cuban, 55, is accused of selling his 600,000 shares of the former Mamma.com
Inc on June 28 and 29, 2004, soon after learning from Chief Executive Guy
Fauré that it was planning an equity offering that could dilute his 6.3
percent stake."

What if a CEO or company executive discloses such information to an investor
against the investors "will" or desire? What if, for example, a "dark"
executive wants to guarantee that an investor can't sell their shares by
intentionally telling/informing an investor of similar news that would affect
their investment? After the investor is told such information "against their
will" solely to handcuff their ability to move their shares what can an
investor do?

